# Anyone owned a Gaggia pure espresso ?



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Just wanted to know if anyone has owned a Gaggia pure espresso, as there are a couple of specific questions.

1. What is the kind of grind suits the machine ?

2. After cleaning shower plates do they go back together aligned or offset ?

3. Any general tips for using this machine ?


----------



## tenfoot (Feb 21, 2011)

I've got one of these.

It needs a pretty fine grind, but not too fine or it just chokes when you turn the pump on. I'm using a krups grinder, but am about to switch to an Iberial MC2 to get more control. I find I need to fill the supplied measuring spoon slightly heaped - one spoon per shot - but heap it slightly more/less to adjust the shot time for different beans (hopefully won't need to do this with the new grinder). Also got a better tamper than the flimsy one supplied with the machine - this helps to slow the extraction and makes it more consistent. With the above, I'm able to hit the 25s shot time.

I'm not sure what you mean by aligned shower plates - I've only got one plate that screws into the group head. I'll unscrew it, give it a clean, wipe ground the base of the group head and screw it back.


----------

